# The sad story of the body in the forest and the child's body in the suitcase.



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2015)

Five years ago the remains of a young woman were discovered in the Belanglo Forest south of Sydney. 

This forest was the dumping ground of one of our most notorious serial killers, one Ivan Milat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backpacker_murders . Milat used to pick up hitch hikers and take them into the forest where he murdered them and buried them in shallow graves. Seven bodies were uncovered and eventually the police arrested Milat, he was convicted of the murders and is serving seven consecutive life sentences as well as 18 years without parole. He won't ever be a free man again.

The latest body could not have been down to Milat because from forensic assessment of the time of death, Milat was securely locked up. However he came from a family where at least one other member has committed a murder in the Belanglo so suspicion still fell on the Milats. The young woman's identity was unknown until very recently and she was known as Angel because of a T shirt found with the body. 
http://www.smh.com.au/national/poss...o-identify-belanglo-angel-20121109-293dm.html

This year a child's skeletal body was found in a suitcase on the side of a lonely road in South Australia. At first they didn't know whether it was a boy or a girl but clothing suggested a girl. She was judged to be about two years old. People feared that it might be the remains of a little boy named William Tyrrell who was snatched from his grandmother's house last year but that was quickly ruled out. William Tyrrell is still missing. http://www.smh.com.au/national/fear...en-abducted-from-kendall-20140916-10hqb0.html

Recently there has been a break through. The child's remains were identified as belonging to Khandalyce Kiara Pearce and DNA showed that she was the infant daughter of the Belanglo Angel, now identified as Karli Pearce-Stevenson, though they were separated by 1000 km and found 5 years apart. The mother was only 20 and she had taken her daughter with her, leaving her family in Alice Springs to travel south to make a new life.

She was not on the list of missing persons. Her family initially reported her missing but later withdrew the report because there has been some contact that convinced them that she was alive and well and just didn't want to be contacted. This is still a mystery.

However, the police do have some suspects. Here is the latest news on this very sad case:



> [h=1]Police close net on killer of Karlie and Khandalyce[/h]Posted On Oct 23 2015
> By : Tina Kim
> 
> 
> ...



More here https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/2986768...in-wynarka-belanglo-state-forest-murder-case/


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

What a tragic story!!  Hope they catch this killer.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 24, 2015)

A very sad ending for this loving mum and her toddler, they can at least be together now thanks for DNA ..I do hope they find this heartless killer (s)


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll keep you up to date with developments. I think the police are getting a lot of responses on Crimestoppers. That's how they got a lead on the identity of the little girl. Someone recognised the dress and quilt found in the suitcase.

Sadly no-one knows what has happened to little William Tyrrell.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2015)

How horrific. I hope those responsible are found and punished.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2015)

The latest development: http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...ress-in-mum-and-daughter-murder-investigation

The police haven't made an arrest yet but I'm sure that they are on the trail of the murderers.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 26, 2015)

I hope they catch this murderer!

I fail to understand why in the world people, who have been given the gift of life, would take away another person's gift of life.

Let us know. The family must be devastated, of course, bless them.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 27, 2015)

Stories of this nature for sure break the heart, just this month we've had too many but the two that ran on the news solved were of an 9 week old infant, and another quite local to my area, just a county over,  where an 11 y/o was missing since Aug of last year was recently discovered in a freezer.  This story has been on the news for a couple of weeks now, just sickening.  I'm only mentioning it because it's local, there's just so many of These sorts of stories for me to want to bring them here every time one of its nature comes over the airwaves.  


http://www.bradenton.com/news/local/crime/article39855885.html


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2015)

I could tell you a few that would break your heart, literally, not to mention really upset you and perhaps, even one or two that may keep you awake at night. But, what would be the point? We all know what goes on out there in the world, but what a lot of people do not get to see or hear is how depraved some people really are. When some things that happened are so intolerable that it makes one vomit and your emotions then make you so enraged that you begin to think like the monsters that commit these crimes, it's time to take a break from what has caused your emotional upset. However, the problem is that you can't. Giving these people any additional time at all to cover their tracks or get away is too long. Time is always of the essence.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

One arrest has been made



> *Man arrested over alleged murder of Karlie Pearce-Stevenson*
> 
> Date                October 28, 2015
> *Nick Ralston*
> ...


----------



## Fern (Oct 28, 2015)

It's a tragic case, how on earth can someone kill a little girl (plus the mother)great news that one has been arrested, surprise ,surprise, he is an inmate.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 29, 2015)

Bits and pieces keep coming out. The man charged with the murder of the mother has been located in the Belanglo Forest by his phone records and he was in a relationship with the woman who appears to have used her identity to draw money from her account. 

I'm very interested in the way the police are sieving through all of the bits of information to track people down and make a case against them.

http://www.smh.com.au/national/dani...ephensons-identity-fraud-20151029-gklz45.html

They are not yet saying anything about the death of the little girl.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope the puzzle comes together soon and justice for these poor victims becomes a reality.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 29, 2015)

The police are urging the people who used her card to come forward, warning that they will be tracked down in any case. 
I presume they need someone to turn police witness to find out who murdered the little girl and get a conviction.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

If karma exists, there must be a sharp learning curve indeed for those who prey on children. Oooh, makes my blood boil. I could almost forget my principles and turn vigilante.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

Charges have now been laid for the death of the little girl. Same killer as the mother.



> *Karlie Pearce-Stevenson's accused murderer Daniel Holdom charged over murder of toddler Khandalyce Kiara Pearce*
> 
> Updated      about an hour agoTue 15 Dec 2015, 2:47pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Warri. Perhaps justice can be done, and the family find some small relief. Rest in peace Karlie, and Khandalyce.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 15, 2015)

So a thief kills a mom and child for money?

What was the deal with the female keeping a picture of the deceased mom and child? -photo for future use/fraud or something that might resemble a conscience?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2015)

No idea about that woman. She hasn't ben charged with anything to do with the murders but the fraudlent collection of money is something else.
Perhaps she has made a deal with the police and agree to turn state's witness for indemnity. I suppose that they would be more interested in getting the murder convictions.


----------

